# mini sized farrier tools - where to find?



## chandab (Sep 19, 2005)

Where do I find miniature horse-sized farrier tools? I have tools for my full-size horses and I have a heck of time using them on the little guys. I would like to find the right tool for the job.

Thanks.


----------



## J&HMinis (Sep 19, 2005)

I believe Star Lake Tack carries them.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 19, 2005)

I got my rasp & nippers from Ozark:

http://www.minitack.com/hoofcare.htm


----------



## chandab (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you. That helps alot.

Would somebody mind posting a working link to Star Lake Tack? I tried the links on here, but I got error messages, probably just this darn dial-up, but we'll see.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's Star Lake:

http://www.starlakefarm.com/tack/index.html

Supreme Equine Design carriers the rasps, but I didn't see nippers:

http://www.supremeequinedesign.com/


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 19, 2005)

I would not recommend the 10" nippers "usually" sold for miniatures; they aren't even hoof nippers, they are made to clip the ends off horseshoe nails. Such nippers will make the work of trying to trim hooves VERY difficult.(Looked in an older catalog of one of the miniature tack suppliers just now-an imported, 12" nipper was offered for around $23--I would not recommend such an implement.)

Though the short rasps aren't nearly as efficient(read: sharp)as some of the better ones, such as Bellota, but they ARE useful, and work fine(or, you could buy a better one and hacksaw it off so it's shorter!) I do use a short rasp(tip: attach a rasp handle.)

Several years ago, I bought a 12" DS 'racetrack' nipper from Centaur Forge; it is one of several really good brands that can be obtained in the 'smaller' jaw width and overall length--it cost @ $135, but was the best investment I ever made, for doing the job RIGHT in hoof trimming. Believe me, a $25-30 hoof nipper is NOT going to enable you to do the job without cursing the tool....Some miniatures have EXTREMELY hard feet-the sole often grows down with the hoof wall--you will do a MUCH better job with a good tool.A GOOD hoof knife is also an important tool; you can use a 'regular' size-one good one is known as "The Knife"-last time I noticed, Jeffers sold "The Knife", and a decent short rasp, through their catalog; try Centaur's website for nippers(GE is another good brand).

(If you are thinking of doing your own horses' hooves, and are reading this, know that when you use good, SHARP, tools, you also have to know how to be very careful, and wear protective gear, like a farrier's leather apron, and good leather gloves!!)

Edited later to add: Forgot to mention-you can sharpen(in fact, you MUST, or you'll get little use out of it!) your own hoof knife. I use a set of tiny sort of elliptical(as opposed to completely flat)rasps; also, I bought a diamond dust hoof knife sharpener(and, for those who've never hand sharpened something-the trick is to work from the sharp edge IN, not vice versa!) I have found that I should use the rasp first, then 'fine tune' with the diamond dust sharpening 'stick'. I believe it is available through Jeffers, also.

And yep, chandab, you are SO right about poking the minis with a standard length hoof rasp--it's why I went to a shortie! They are inexpensive enough, you can just buy another when one gets dull.


----------



## chandab (Sep 19, 2005)

Margo_C-T said:


> I would not recommend the 10" nippers "usually" sold for miniatures; they aren't even hoof nippers, they are made to clip the ends off horseshoe nails. Such nippers will make the work of trying to trim hooves VERY difficult.(Looked in an older catalog of one of the miniature tack suppliers just now-an imported, 12" nipper was offered for around $23--I would not recommend such an implement.)   Though the short rasps aren't nearly as efficient(read: sharp)as some of the better ones, such as Bellota, but they ARE useful, and work fine(or, you could buy a better one and hacksaw it off so it's shorter!) I do use a short rasp(tip: attach a rasp handle.)
> 
> Several years ago, I bought a 12" DS 'racetrack' nipper from Centaur Forge; it is one of several really good brands that can be obtained in the 'smaller' jaw width and overall length--it cost @ $135, but was the best investment I ever made, for doing the job RIGHT in hoof trimming. Believe me, a $25-30 hoof nipper is NOT going to enable you to do the job without cursing the tool....Some miniatures have EXTREMELY hard feet-the sole often grows down with the hoof wall--you will do a MUCH better job with a good tool.A GOOD hoof knife is also an important tool; you can use a 'regular' size-one good one is known as "The Knife"-last time I noticed, Jeffers sold "The Knife", and a decent short rasp, through their catalog; try Centaur's website for nippers(GE is another good brand).
> 
> ...


Margo, thank you for the tips.

I did buy a pair of the 10" nippers (nail nippers) locally to try, and they really don't work. They went into my husbands tool box; so no big loss there (he's a carpenter, so can use an extra pair of nail nippers). I can't afford $135 dollar nippers at this time, but will definitely invest more than $25-30. I did find a pair of "antique" 10" nippers on my husband work bench and he sharpened them for me, so we'll see if they'll work (while I save up for a good pair). I'll definitely be getting a new hoof knife; mine is old and dull. I'll see if I can find "The Knife". And, look for a shorter rasp; I keep bumping the poor minis in the belly with the one I have.



Thank you.


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm (Sep 20, 2005)

I had the same experience with the "nippers" that weren't really nippers, it seemed. I've had good luck with my ones from Ozark & plan to get another pair before I need them because they're so good, I'd hate to need another pair just when they stop carrying them. Nothing has indicated that they would stop carrying them or the that the ones I own will quit working, but it's that hard to find a pair that works!


----------



## Minimor (Sep 20, 2005)

I bought a pair of the 10" nippers from Ozark last year. I find them useful for doing the first trim on the smallest foals--they work okay for that, but otherwise I use my full size nippers, & I always use the big rasp.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 20, 2005)

Since I had a private inquiry about this, I want to add some information. The website from which I ordered my 12" DS nippers is www.centaurforge.com. Click on "Farrier tools", then on "Nippers". They list at least three brands of 12" hoof nippers-the GE's are the smallest, the most expensive, at @ $146, but almost certainly, the BEST! Sounds like a lot of money, but when you spread that cost over what doing a number of horses over time would cost, well....I bought the 12" DS racetrack nippers several years ago(and the price hasn't gone up, since), but would go for the GE's if/when I ever bought again.

BTW, it was Bonnie of RB Little Rascals in Pagosa Springs, longtime Forum member who hasn't posted in awhile, but whom I'm pretty sure is still around,and who also was/is? a dealer of some mighty good plastic feeders,etc.(if you are "out there", Hi, Bonnie!)-who shared this info on here in the first place, several years ago- and I thank her, still!!

One more caveat- really GOOD nippers cut differently, and SOOO much more easily, than the run-of-the-mill, that one should be very cautious when first using the better ones, for the horses' sake-they cut, and cut well-and could also cut too deep, too fast, if you aren't careful!!!

Best wishes----

Margo


----------



## Fred (Sep 20, 2005)

There are several different brands of nippers. GE is the most expensive and they

are guarenteed. Diamond also puts out nippers as does St Croix and a few others. I use GE as shoeing is my livelihood. I have worn out and had so many pairs reworked its not funny. I am due to buy a new pair soon and I am not looking forward to the expense. A set of Diamond nippers would work just fine and they are no where near the expense of the GE. Centaur should carry them and so should any farrier supply outfit. Linda B


----------



## chandab (Sep 21, 2005)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> In all the years of trimming horses & Minis.. I only used regular size tools with no problems.. I even do very young Mini foals with no problems using regular tools..
> 470629[/snapback]
> ​



I wish I could, but I just can't seem to hold the hoof and trim the minis, I guess I'm just not coordinated enough to do the minis. With my big horses I just rest their hoof on my leg or put it between my knees, but I just can't bend over far enough to do that with the minis (I'm almost 6' they are under 3', I just don't bend that way



).


----------



## dawnsminis (Sep 28, 2005)

Does anyone have the hoof trimming video for miniature horses from minitack.com? Is it good enough to get you started? I'm thinking of ordering it.


----------



## Chamomile (Sep 28, 2005)

I also use the regular horse trimmers. I find that some horses have such hard feet that the short nippers don't give me the leverage that I need to cut! Also the shorter nippers can make it harder to get all your heels off because they don't open wide enough. It's impossible to make a nice level surface when you have to nip little tiny pieces off here and there... I'm glad that someone talked about the nail nippers. So many catalog's sell those as though they are actually hoof trimmers.



What a mess they make of a nice hoof!! Good luck in your search!


----------

